# smokey, my outdoor kennel cat



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

years back when our male lynx point started marking in the house, he was moved to an outside kennel. over the years the kennel has been added on to and modified, currently has a mesh section and a sided section. wood floors over concrete, lots of shelfs and cat trees, heated waterdish and bed, smaller inside house(insulated, thats were the bed is) SMOKEY (wyle cat saberfang razor claw bird snatcher) was a feral that we started seeing in our yard. at first we started finding feather and fur piles. he was making a living at hunting the bird feeders, he was around a year old when trapped, a hunting machine and was perfect weight for his size(all muscle) we had not seen a morning dove for weeks..several weeks after getting him fixed, he decided that this delivered food thing and a safe place to sleep was a pretty good thing,, he is allowed out to roam the yard(with a full belly) and generally behaves himself. I have watched him stalk the deer in the yard, but if it starts to get dark he finds us and lets us know its time to lock him up for the night. he likes his safe home..


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

That is a GREAT cat kennel. 

A cat kennel is somewhere in my future plans for my ferals, so I am taking notes. I am thinking that size mesh is good for the adults, but maybe not for kittens? 
I like the sleeping loft. Cats feel secure up high.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

he sleeps up there alot of summer nights, most of the time he watches the hillside from there and marks the position of every rodent for 100ft, they don't stand much of a chance when he get let out... I prefabbed the mesh section in my garage, 4 main panels plus the gables, removed the first kennel from the slab and had the new one in place in about three hours, (shingled the roof the next day) i'm also sure he leaves some dry food in his bowl to attract birds..yes that mesh would be little large for kittens,,


----------

